# New P250 owner, have a mag question



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey guys, Im new and just picked up a Sig P250 9mm bi-tone last week and already have a question. I went to cabelas ( 45 mins away ) and picked up an extra mag they had set aside for me. Well.... I get home and open it up and it says .40 cal on the side of it, thinking I was retarded I checked the box. It says 9 right on the box....

I loaded a few rounds and it chambers them and ejects them fine. The size is definitely a little different obviously, but I called cabelas to see what they had to say, the salesman told me that as long as it chambers them fine it should work fine. 


Anyone else have this issue?? or see a problem with it??? Im just worried about it jamming up on me.

Any help would be appreciated.


-Jason


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

You need to return it and get the proper mag. I wouldn't take a chance on what a salesman at Cabelas tells me. Call Sig and see what they say. I would bet $10 they say you need the correct magazine.

If the mag is stamped .40 and the package says 9mm, it sounds like a screw-up at the factory. Sig may even be willing to send you a free mag, since it is their fault and not Cabelas.


----------



## flyinpolack (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not positive about the p250 but the mags on my 2 sigpros 9mm & .40 work fine with each other


----------



## coops2k (Aug 11, 2010)

I have some new mags coming for my P250 2sum next week from Sig, part of special promotions. So I can let you know what the package and clip say after I get them


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well after talking to a manager at cabelas on the phone today they are having the correct one shipped in from another store and then to me, which is great because its getting old constantly reloading my only mag lol.

Thanks for the replys guys!

Jason


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Jason248 said:


> Well after talking to a manager at cabelas on the phone today they are having the correct one shipped in from another store and then to me, which is great because its getting old constantly reloading my only mag lol.
> 
> Thanks for the replys guys!
> 
> Jason


Great!! It may have worked, but I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------

